# Valentina Birthday



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Today is Valentina Tereshkova birthday

http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mire/content/201403061620-e4gv.htm

Happy birthday, Valentina!

:thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Many happy returns.

Talking of which, it's nice to see you around these parts again Anna. Hope all's well.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Time to show us the supposedly Valentina Vostok, if anyone has one of those that is... I don't think I ever remember seeing one around these parts...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

happy 77th :thumbup:

I dont think ive even seen one


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy birthday to that lady. :yes: The site you posted is amazing. The Mig 29, WOW. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> I dont think ive even seen one


I'm not sure it is a Valentina dial but there are some inclusive discussions that it is:




























Apparently also in blue but it's the first one I've ever saw:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats the spitting image of her :tongue2:


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

What about this looker;


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> thats the spitting image of her :tongue2:


Actually, although I remember a long thread discussing if it was her or not, I've noticed the curve on the nose when I was posting. Valentina doesn't have that so I think it can be ruled out. Still looks like a female cosmonaut, though..


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

yes it does, but i think its a fantasy of a female cosmonaut not a likeness of one that exists


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard that Valentina blocked many attempts to create a Valentina watch, or representing her face without licence.

Hallo Draygo! Happy to read your posts again! I'm quite well. Hope you are well too , and also the other friends.

Nice watches, Kutusov! I must obtain one... :notworthy:


----------

